# Hanging a Deer Upside down?



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

I always laugh each year at the crazy ways some people choose to hang their deer. 

Head down is the one that makes the most sense. Let the blood drain from the better meat on the hind end towards the head. I don't consume the head anyways. Some say that it needs to be hung head up to drain the cavity, but that isn't necessary. After field dressing I hold it head up briefly to get the excess out, but once hung the blood will run down through the throat of the deer and out the mouth just fine.


----------

